# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  [InfoPath 2007] Formulaire cre via XML Schma - champs obligatoire non souhait

## Rio Grande

Bonjour tout le monde, 

J'ai cre un schma XML (XSD) que j'ai utilis pour gnrer un formulaire InfoPath dans le but de le publier sur un SharePoint. Jusque l tout va bien. 

Le XSD est bien form et marche nickel (j'ai utilis XMLSpy). C'est un formulaire d'annonces automobile et il y a donc un certains nombre de champs optionnels. 

Malheureusement, InfoPath indique tous les champs comme obligatoires, malgr le fait qu'ils soient optionnels. Et je ne peux pas changer a dans les options puisque c'est gris (comportement "normal" vu qu'il suit le schma). 
J'en suis venu  la conclusion que du moment qu'il y a une restriction sur un champ, il le considre "obligatoire" bien qu'il soit dfini dans le schma comme optionnel. 

Question : 
- C'est un bug ou un comportement normal ?
- Y a-t-il une solution ? 

J'ai bien pens  un truc, ce serait d'enlever les limitations dans le XSD et les rajouter dans l'InfoPath par la suite. Mais il y a 2 problmes  a : 
1. c'est dbile d'enlever des restrictions qui finalement sont parfaitement valides et lgitimes dans le schma. 
2. il faudrait refaire tout le formulaire, puisque, apparemment, on ne peut pas mettre  jour les "donnes sources" (c..d. le schma XML) une fois qu'elles ont t importes...

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Euh moi j'ai jamais eu ce genre de problme.

Mais je dois surement mal comprendre.

Es-ce que les champs de type string font la mme chose?

Peut-tre pourrais tu poster ton schm et le rsultat en xsn aprs link et m'expliquer ce qui va pas?

Merci

Thierry

----------


## Rio Grande

ok. 
Bon le problme je crois que je peux pas vraiment mieux l'expliquer, tu verras par toi mme. 
http://www.digitalmindstudio.ch/~mag...te_annonce.zip

je t'ai galement mis le xsn, mais en principe tu en as pas besoin, tu verras bien en intgrant le schma pour gnrer un formulaire, qu'il mettra tous les champs avec une toile rouge (champ obligatoire).

----------


## virgul

Ok j'ai compris en faite ta trop bien travailler avec ton schma.

Infopath n'aime pas trop ce genre de schma car il n'arrive pas a interprt.

Enfaite ce qu'il faut c'est que dans ton schma tu mette que des types: string, int, decimal et date. C'est ce qu'il prfre. Bon y en a d'autre mais les restrictions, enumrations est vraiment mal support

Et c'est aprs dans Infopath que tu vas lui donner tes conditions que tu veux genre string pas vide ou max 30 caractre et ainsi de suite.

Pourquoi tu me diras? ben enfaite c'est pour que mme quelqu'un qui ne connait pas XML puisse faire un formulaire.

Bon aprs ce que tu peux faire c'est avant de lenvoy le faire vrifier par ton autre schma pour tre sure que ton XML est well-formed.

++

Thierry

----------


## Rio Grande

ouais, c'est bien ce que je pensais, on est oblig de "dgrader" le schma pour en suite rajouter les restrictions dans infopath. 

Merci, je sais pas si on peut vraiment appel a un problme rsolu  ::D:

----------


## virgul

Je suis dsol mais entre les standard et ce qui et ce qui ce fait y a toujours beaucoup de diffrence. Alors n'en profite pas pour "dgueuler" gratuitement  :;): 

Y a t'il seulement un programme qui gre directement et totalement les schma XML et qui en fait un formulaire?  :8O: 

La rponse non.  ::(: 

Franchement je comprends pas les gens comme toi toujours oblig de rler mme si une solution existe...  ::?: 

Donc oui tu peux mettre rsolu car les contrainte se mettent dans le formulaire et pas dans le schma c'est comme ca qu'Infopath travail. Maintenant si ca ne te convient pas cherche un autre programme.

----------


## Rio Grande

heu faut te calmer hein, moi j'ai juste rsum la situation et j'ai mis le terme entre guillements. 

j'aurais d rajouter plus de smilies ou quoi ?  ::roll:: 

bref, merci pour ta rponse.

----------


## virgul

Je suis trs calme et j'essaye de te faire comprendre que c'est pas parce que c'est pas fait comme tu le voudrais que faut commencer  dnigrer.

Et je te retourne ta question:  J'ai aussi mis des smileys pourtant pourquoi tu le ressent comme ca?

----------


## Rio Grande

on va pas finir sur une explication de texte  ::lol:: 

J'ai juste dit qu'il faut dgrader le schma, c'est un fait. Tu veux que je dise a comment ? (tu travail pour Microsoft ?  ::D: ) 
Aprs je ne remets pas en cause la solution, qui est trs pratique pour faire (plus ou moins) rapidement un formulaire. 
C'est juste dommage que a tien pas compte de ce dtail vu que les contraintes sont parfaitement vues. 

Pour le reste a m'est un peu gale, on a utilis InfoPath pour une tape d'un projet, le jour o je serais de nouveau confront  cet outil, je saurais qu'il faudra laisser plus de libert sur le schma pour ensuite rajouter les contraintes dans InfoPath.

----------

